# old meter socket parts



## WESINC

Hello everyone, I'm trying to find the bottom half of an old ceramic meter socket, I believe made by Westinghouse. It's a single-phase 4 gang enclosure with bus running horizontal to each socket with a 100A main breaker enclosure under each one. The breakers are marked E2100 but the only thing written inside was a factory inspect date of 1966. If I can't find the lower ceramic part I'll have to replace the whole shabang. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## MDShunk

It's end of life. Replace it.


----------



## WESINC

This is on an apt building converted to condos so if I replace the whole shabang it'll run several grand and several different landlords will have to be involved. Just the thought of it gives me a headache.


----------



## randas

Its from the sixtys... replace it


----------



## WESINC

Ok, just for the sake of argument, lets say no one has a replacement part. What if only one landord decides they don't want or need a new meter base w/100A breaker enclosure.


----------



## NewBack

What size condo is this? This is something you might want to bring to the association as a possible upgrade.

In a condo, when dealing with electric, where does the unit owner's responsibility end and the association's begin?

The meter pan?
The sub panel in the unit?


----------



## randas

Then that unit doesn't get power


----------



## NewBack

randas said:


> Then that unit doesn't get power


Is extortion legal up there?


----------



## WESINC

NewBack said:


> What size condo is this? This is something you might want to bring to the association as a possible upgrade.
> 
> In a condo, when dealing with electric, where does the unit owner's responsibility end and the association's begin?
> 
> The meter pan?
> The sub panel in the unit?


Exactly. That's what I'm trying to avoid. I feel certain this part can be found but so far google hasn't turned up anything.


----------



## NewBack

WESINC said:


> Exactly.~


????


What size condo?


----------



## WESINC

NewBack said:


> ????
> 
> 
> What size condo?


2 bedroom, maybe 1000 sq ft, low income. And this units sub-panel has issues and no doubt the others do too. It's a huge can of worms I'd like to be done with already.


----------



## NewBack

WESINC said:


> 2 bedroom, maybe 1000 sq ft, low income. And this units sub-panel has issues and no doubt the others do too. It's a huge can of worms I'd like to be done with already.


No, I mean the building itself.

You said there were four meters so I assume there are 4 units in this building, correct? Is that building alone, or is it a part of many other buildings making up one association?

I ask because if the building stands alone, if they are their own association, you could go to them (the association itself) and turn this into a larger, more profitable job for yourself instead of working individually for the owners of the units. 

If it's part of a much bigger community, then it might not be as easy.

FWIW, I own a condo (1 of 20 units in the building), I'm on the board of directors, and I do all the electrical work :whistling2:


----------



## WESINC

NewBack said:


> No, I mean the building itself.
> 
> You said there were four meters so I assume there are 4 units in this building, correct? Is that building alone, or is it a part of many other buildings making up one association?
> 
> I ask because if the building stands alone, if they are their own association, you could go to them (the association itself) and turn this into a larger, more profitable job for yourself instead of working individually for the owners of the units.
> 
> If it's part of a much bigger community, then it might not be as easy.
> 
> FWIW, I own a condo (1 of 20 units in the building), I'm on the board of directors, and I do all the electrical work :whistling2:


This is a complex with maybe 50 or 100 units. I'm a landlord too but only with houses. I could turn this one little job into a large amount of work but I know how it is to spend yourself broke on repairs so I try to get owners out as easy as I can. And too, I have come to seriously dislike everything about low-income housing. heheh.


----------



## crazymurph

It will be tough to find the parts you need and will the POCO and inspector allow the repair? Someone needs to stand up and pay, or you just walk away from the headache.


----------



## WESINC

crazymurph said:


> It will be tough to find the parts you need and will the POCO and inspector allow the repair? Someone needs to stand up and pay, or you just walk away from the headache.


The power company found it arcing at the bottom blade but refused to repair it. Since it's repair work I won't have it inspected unless someone insists.


----------



## woodchuck2

Your willing to work "maybe cob" on this meter socket and not have it inspected? IMO think new, otherwise walk away before these so called landlords end up owning everything you have from a lawsuit if the building burns down.


----------



## WESINC

woodchuck2 said:


> Your willing to work "maybe cob" on this meter socket and not have it inspected? IMO think new, otherwise walk away before these so called landlords end up owning everything you have from a lawsuit if the building burns down.


Not familiar with that term but yes, around here the power company is the last word when it comes to inspections. Whenever they do require one, they're happy to leave people sitting in the dark.


----------



## crazymurph

WESINC said:


> The power company found it arcing at the bottom blade but refused to repair it. Since it's repair work I won't have it inspected unless someone insists.


If the power company refuses to repair the meter socket, don't you think it is time for a new meter channel?


----------



## NewBack

crazymurph said:


> If the power company refuses to repair the meter socket, don't you think it is time for a new meter channel?


He said in the beginning that he can't just go and replace it because it could be own by 4 different people. Or it could be association property which would need their permission to remove or change.


----------



## crazymurph

NewBack said:


> He said in the beginning that he can't just go and replace it because it could be own by 4 different people. Or it could be association property which would need their permission to remove or change.


 
Then I guess there needs to be an executive meeting.


----------

